# Pigs unable to birth



## Jameshibbits (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi guys we have been breeding pigs for awhile now and recently ran into a problem. We have had a three sows die trying to give birth now. They will go into labor and pass fluid but cannot deliver the piglets. We were able to save a few sows and the babies by reaching the sow and pull them out. Just wondering if anyone has had this problem and what it is. Also how can we fix this. We have tried two different boars and also guilts of different blood lines and still same problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry about your pigs!!! Sorry I can't help, but I will be following your post, as we have had the same problems too, for the first time this year!!!


----------



## Jameshibbits (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks and this year is the first time we've ever had problems. Normally they deliver with little to no supervision.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 7, 2013)

You need to get a necropsy on one of the dead sows to find out what is going on.


----------



## Jameshibbits (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank for the reply only problem is we buried the dead ones about a month ago. Never crossed my mind at the time so thanks for the info for the future if necessary.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 7, 2013)

No problem, just be ready the next time you are expecting piglets - find a vet or sometimes the county you live in can have necropsy service, and ask how to handle the body and where to bring it/who to call if it dies, also, maybe you need to have a livestock vet out the next time you have a sow due, he might be able to diagnose the problem, and the vet fee is worth it so you stop losing valuable livestock.


----------



## Jameshibbits (Apr 7, 2013)

We are actually have the problem now. Pig stuck in canal she can't push it out


----------



## grainframer (Apr 7, 2013)

I had one years ago that one side was blocked so she had half a litter. Poured full bottles on fast acting penicillin into her through an ai tube twice a day plus 50 cc im twice a day as well. When all was said and done when she peed bones were passed and let her get over all the meds and shipped her this was under the advice of the vet they sure dont tell anyone to give that much penicillin anymore.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 7, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and get a livestock vet out there, you have lost too many sows already.  If she's having problems and it does not progress normally the vet can do quite a few things to help her, and he can probably figure out why you keep having this problem.  Also, even if you can help her get the piglets out, there is always a chance that she may have retained piglets, sometimes a vet can give a shot that will help her expel piglets and afterbirth, saving the sow.  Being cheap just cost money in the long run.  Don't try to be a self-appointed Jr. Veterinarian at this point, either - based on how many you have lost already, you need a trained medical person to evaluate your farm's situation.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 7, 2013)

grainframer said:
			
		

> I had one years ago that one side was blocked so she had half a litter. Poured full bottles on fast acting penicillin into her through an ai tube twice a day plus 50 cc im twice a day as well. When all was said and done when she peed bones were passed and let her get over all the meds and shipped her this was under the advice of the vet they sure dont tell anyone to give that much penicillin anymore.


No offense, but this advice would have been outdated/inadequate 20 years ago when I was learning how to care for sows and litters in 4-H and FFA 20 years ago.  You could have just as easily lost her, leaving the fetuses inside her could and probably did cause internal infection and could have ruined her as a brood sow, and treating her properly could have been as simple as a farm visit, a shot to help her expel her dead piglets, or even manual intervention.  I have seen more than one sow die from retained piglets, even with real veterinary intervention, so I am really astounded that any vet would be so cavalier about a sow with retained piglets.  I'm not trying to give you a hard time, I'm just pointing out that the protocol from that vet was negligent/inhumane.


----------



## secuono (Apr 7, 2013)

What about something lacking in their diet and or in the ground?
I know in some other, smaller animals, giving them liquid calcium sometimes helps.


----------



## The Grim Raker (Apr 7, 2013)

Are they pink piggies bought in from a barn op


----------



## PattySh (Apr 7, 2013)

Are the moms too fat? Wonder if you are overfeeding and the piglets are growing too big?


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.extension.purdue.edu/pork/health/farr.html


----------



## The Grim Raker (Apr 7, 2013)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Are the moms too fat? Wonder if you are overfeeding and the piglets are growing too big?


Hey poss patty and a fat sow tends not to get pregnant


----------



## The Grim Raker (Apr 7, 2013)

BHOBCFarms said:
			
		

> http://www.extension.purdue.edu/pork/health/farr.html


Oh really nice pic there 
I'm not suggesting a prob with pinkie sows from the barn op but more like a few terminal gilts that sneaked out to an unsuspecting homesteader - I think you know where this convo is heading BHOBC without me going into too much detail


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 9, 2013)

The Grim Raker said:
			
		

> BHOBCFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.   I _would_ like an update on this case, also, very curious.


----------



## Cricket (Apr 9, 2013)

x2.  How old are your sows when you have them bred?  What breed are they?

That IS a great link--do you mind if I submit it to the Emergencies, Injures, & Cures section?


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you talkling about the link I posted? or the thread?  If you mean the link, please share wherever you like, I posted it for the entire communities benefit.


----------

